
GitHub internal A/B test failure? - taf2
https://gist.github.com/taf2/0032e9089f0f896ab77627fa68f8cbd9
======
taf2
It was short lived but I was unable to push code for about 10 minutes.

------
inieves
i just had a similar problem... saw the same thing while trying to commit. and
was unable to commit.

------
demondix
Seems to be back to normal now

------
demondix
same here :\

